# Shades of Love και νέα μετάφραση ποιημάτων του Καβάφη από τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι



## nickel (Nov 29, 2010)

*Το Ίδρυμα Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης παρουσιάζει
την Έκθεση Φωτογραφιών του Δημήτρη Γέρου
με τίτλο Shades of Love πάνω σε ποιήματα του Κ. Π. Καβάφη
από 1 έως 30 Δεκεμβρίου 2010*

*Εγκαίνια της έκθεσης
Τετάρτη 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2010, στις 20:00
Θα μιλήσει ο Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης*​
Ο* Δημήτρης Γέρος *ο οποίος είναι ευρύτερα γνωστός στην Ελλάδα για τη ζωγραφική του ασχολείται παράλληλα τα τελευταία χρόνια, με τον ίδιο ζήλο, και με την φωτογραφία. Στο εξωτερικό, κυρίως στην Αμερική, έχουν γίνει πολλές εκθέσεις των φωτογραφιών του, έχουν τυπωθεί σε βιβλία και υπάρχουν στις συλλογές μεγάλων μουσείων.

*Τώρα, για πρώτη φορά*, το ελληνικό κοινό θα έχει την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσει την φωτογραφική δουλειά του σε μια έκθεση με τίτλο _*Shades of Love*_, που θα φιλοξενηθεί από 1 έως 30 Δεκεμβρίου στο Ίδρυμα Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης.

*Στην έκθεση θα παρουσιαστεί μια επιλογή 35 ασπρόμαυρων φωτογραφιών μεγάλου μεγέθους από συνολικά 70 φωτογραφίες, με τις οποίες ο Δ. Γέρος έχει «εικονογραφήσει» με τον δικό του μοναδικό τρόπο ποιήματα του Κ. Π. Καβάφη. 
*

Σε πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες της έκθεσης θα δούμε μερικούς από τους σημαντικότερους ανθρώπους των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών όπως τους βραβευμένους με Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας *Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μαρκές* και *Ναγκίμπ Μαχφούζ*, τον πολυμεταφρασμένο στην Ελλάδα συγγραφέα* Γκορ Βιντάλ*, τον συγγραφέα και ακαδημαϊκό *Μισέλ Τουρνιέ*, τον σημαντικότερο εν ζωή Μεξικανό συγγραφέα *Κάρλος Φουέντες*, τους βραβευμένους αμερικανούς συγγραφείς *Έντμουντ Γουάιτ* και *Ρίτσαρντ Χάουαρντ*, τον φιλόσοφο *Ζαν Μποντριγιάρ*, τους διάσημους εικαστικούς καλλιτέχνες *Τζεφ Κουνς, Αρμάν, Τομ Γουέσελμαν*, τον σκηνοθέτη *Κλάιβ Μπάρκερ*, την ηθοποιό *Ολυμπία Δουκάκη* και άλλους, από τους οποίους ο Δ. Γέρος ζήτησε να ποζάρουν, αφού όλοι τους έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την ποίηση του Καβάφη.

*Πάνω σε μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες θα προβάλλεται βίντεο με τον εικονιζόμενο να απαγγέλλει το ποίημα για το οποίο έχει ποζάρει δημιουργώντας έτσι την ψευδαίσθηση πως ξαφνικά οι φωτογραφίες ζωντανεύουν.*

Ο Έντουαρντ Άλμπι, ο Γκορ Βιντάλ και ο ΄Εντμουντ Γουάιτ, γνώστες και θαυμαστές της ποιήσεως του Καβάφη είναι μερικοί από αυτούς που έχουν βιντεοσκοπηθεί να απαγγέλλουν με μοναδική ευαισθησία το ποίημα.

Ο *Τζον Γουντ* γράφει μεταξύ άλλων στην εισαγωγή του βιβλίου _Shades of Love_:
_Αναμφίβολα, κανένας σύγχρονος φωτογράφος δεν είναι πιο «ποιητικός» με την ευρύτερη έννοια του όρου από ό,τι ο Δημήτρης Γέρος, ο οποίος όμως είναι εξίσου ποιητικός και στα λεπτότερα τεχνικά στοιχεία. Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες δεν εστιάζει στο ολοκληρωμένο ποίημα, στην πλήρη εξιστόρηση του περιστατικού από τον Καβάφη, αλλά στην πιο λαμπερή στιγμή του. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι επομένως συνεκδοχές, κλασικά ποιητικά και ρητορικά σχήματα στα οποία ένα μέρος χρησιμοποιείται για να υπαινιχθεί το όλο. Λάμπουν και εκτίθενται μπροστά μας από τον πιο ευαίσθητο και ευκρινή μεταφραστή του Κωνσταντίνου Καβάφη, τον Δημήτρη Γέρο, που απέδωσε τους στίχους του με την παγκόσμια γλώσσα της φωτογραφίας. Το κύριο θέμα του Γέρου, όπως και του Καβάφη, είναι η ομορφιά, η ομορφιά ιδωμένη μέσα από το σώμα και αιχμαλωτισμένη στη μνήμη και την τέχνη._​
*Οι φωτογραφίες έγιναν τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια και ο Δ. Γέρος χρειάστηκε να ταξιδέψει σε αρκετά μέρη του κόσμου προκειμένου να επιτύχει το σκοπό του αντιμετωπίζοντας συχνά απίθανες εκπλήξεις πολλές από τις οποίες περιγράφει στον επίλογο του βιβλίου του:*
_«Μιαν ημέρα ένας εκδότης συλλεκτικών βιβλίων μού ζήτησε να εικονογραφήσω για λογαριασμό του πέντε ποιήματα του Καβάφη, του σημαντικότερου, μετά την αρχαιότητα, Έλληνα ποιητή. Επειδή αγαπούσα πολύ την ποίησή του δέχτηκα ευχαρίστως την πρόταση κι άρχισα να σκέπτομαι τις εικόνες που ο Καβάφης περιέγραφε στους στίχους του. Άρχισα να αναζητώ διάφορους γνωστούς και φίλους των οποίων η ζωή ή το έργο τους συνδεόταν κατά κάποιον τρόπο με τον Καβάφη και τον κόσμο του και προσπάθησα να τους δω μέσα από την ποίησή του._
_
Σκέφτηκα ότι τα καταλληλότερα μοντέλα γι’ αυτή τη δουλειά θα ήταν οι άνθρωποι που προέρχονταν από τον κόσμο των Γραμμάτων και των Τεχνών, γνώστες και θαυμαστές της ποίησης του Καβάφη. Έτσι για το ποίημα «Φωνές» διάλεξα τον ποιητή Richard Howard, ο οποίος έχει καλύψει όλους τους τοίχους του μπάνιου του με φωτογραφίες νεκρών προσωπικοτήτων. O Howard, που η ζωή του σε πολλά σημεία ταυτίζεται με αυτήν του Καβάφη, είχε εκδώσει εκείνο τον καιρό και μια συλλογή για τους νεκρούς του φίλους. 

Ο επόμενος που σκέφτηκα ήταν ο πολύ καλός φωτογράφος Duane Michals, επίσης μεγάλος θαυμαστής του Καβάφη, από την ποίηση του οποίου έχει κι αυτός εμπνευστεί πολλές φωτογραφίες του. Τον Duane τον έβαλα να πίνει τον καφέ του στο περίφημο Factory Café της Νέας Υόρκης (ανάλογο με τα καφέ στα οποία νομίζω ότι θα σύχναζε και ο Καβάφης) και να προβληματίζεται από την παρουσία του νεαρού στο «Διπλανό τραπέζι».

Στο δρόμο για την «Ιθάκη» έβαλα τον Gabriel Garcia Marquez, άνθρωπο με αρκετά περιπετειώδη και γεμάτη εμπειρίες ζωή, να περπατάει κρατώντας τα χειρόγραφά του και μια ομπρέλα. Από τον Michel Tournier, που κατοικεί σ’ ένα πρεσβυτέριο, ζήτησα να μου ποζάρει για τα «Κεριά». 

Η εικονογράφηση των ποιημάτων μού πήρε αρκετά χρόνια, από το 1999 έως σήμερα, και δυστυχώς κάποιοι από τους ανθρώπους που φωτογράφησα δεν υπάρχουν πια στη ζωή.

Στα ποιήματα του Καβάφη οι εικόνες είναι σαφείς και ξεκάθαρες. Δεν υπάρχουν φλυαρίες, και περιττά λόγια. Γι’ αυτό προσπάθησα και οι φωτογραφίες μου να έχουν παρόμοιο ύφος»._
(απόσπασμα)​
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές τυπώθηκαν σε βιβλίο μεγάλου σχήματος, 170 σελίδων, το οποίο μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στα Αγγλικά από τις εκδόσεις Insight του Σαν Φρανσίσκο. *Τον πρόλογο του βιβλίου έχει γράψει ο σημαντικότερος εν ζωή Αμερικανός δραματουργός Έντουαρντ Άλμπι και την εισαγωγή ο Αμερικανός ποιητής και τεχνοκριτικός Τζον Γουντ.* *Η μετάφραση των ποιημάτων έγινε ειδικά για αυτή την έκδοση από τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι.*

To βιβλίο θα διατίθεται στο πωλητήριο του Ιδρύματος Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης, κατά τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης, αλλά και στα ελληνικά βιβλιοπωλεία


Έργα και φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη Γέρου υπάρχουν σε πολλά Μουσεία και συλλογές όπως στη National Portrait Gallery, στην Tate Britain και στο British Museum του Λονδίνου, στο Museum Bochum της Γερμανίας, στο Getty Museum του Λος Άντζελες, στο International Center of Photography της Νέας Υόρκης, στο Tama Art Museum του Τόκυο, στο Musée des beaux-arts de Montréal του Καναδά και αλλού.

http://www.mcf.gr/el/whats_on/?ev=shades_of_love_toi_dimitri_ceroi
http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Love-Photographs-Inspired-Cavafy/dp/1608870138
http://www.yeros.com/shades.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

New light on the magical realist – review of Dimitris Yeros Photographing Gabriel Garcia Marquez (by Derek Turner)


----------

